# F150 frame same on 2WD and 4WD?



## lawnprolawns (Oct 31, 2008)

Hey all. Looking to get a plow to put on my 1999 F150 XL for the winter. Already have another plow truck that works great, but I took on too much work and I really need another small rig. 

There's a guy on CL selling a Boss Super Duty from a 2000 F150 4x4, and I'm wondering if this will fit on a 2WD frame. Anywhere I can look for part numbers, or does anyone know if the front of the frame is the same?

I know I know.. this is a bad idea and too big of a plow for the truck, but what I plan on plowing with it is flat, smooth, and very easy. I haven''t touched 4WD in my other truck yet. I have the truck anyways, and am going to get another plow truck for next year, so I'll just swap the plow over to that when I get it.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

How can you even plow with 2WD?...

I use just as much ballast weight as the plow behind the tailgate, and snow studded tires, and can't plow for a squat in 2WD...just keep spinning and spinning, and the truck will just keep fish tailing out when trying to push anything worth anything.

I would hate plowing in 2WD...I don't do it at all...I hate when my tires spin...I can plow entire lots with absolutely no loss of traction with the 4WD on.

I really don't think that plow is to big for your half ton...guys around here have pretty big blades on there 150's....It's just that you won't be able to move at all with that big ole plow hanging 2 feet of the front of your truck in rear wheel drive....I don't care how much ballast weight you have...it ain't happenin

By the way...I like you signature...very informative.


----------



## artic429 (Feb 20, 2008)

You can mount any blade to any truck if you have access to the right tools and are good with your hands. Im running just a plain ol F-150 set up and I abused the front end too much and had to rework the frame a little bit but 7.5 meyers on the front of it works just fine for me..........BUT i do agree with the 4x4 part of it too..... without 4 wheels working, you just dont get enough bite IMO.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

i would not say that.
in 35 years of plowing, the only time i put the trucks in 4X4 is to pull someone out of ditches out snowbanks. otherwise, i plow in 4X2 and never have any problems.


----------



## LTL (Jan 13, 2008)

tjctransport;681130 said:


> i would not say that.
> in 35 years of plowing, the only time i put the trucks in 4X4 is to pull someone out of ditches out snowbanks. otherwise, i plow in 4X2 and never have any problems.


LOL, you must have never done residential driveways in those 35 years. You can get by with 2 wheel drive doing parking lots. But if you try and do residential places, the skirts of the driveways can get knee deep in an 8" storm, something that 2 wheel drive just won't get you through.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

nope. never did a driveway besides mine, and never will. most homeowners are brain dead buttholes. 
i do municipal roads, and deal with the idiots in the houses screaming about us plowing their freshly cleaned drivewaysback in. 
i always tell them the same thing. there is no need for everyone to be cleaning their driveway at 3 am. 
wait till after i go by, and then clean it one time.
i always follow up during the day to clean up the areas where the cars are parked on the street instead of the empty driveway, and all those idiots that are out there at 3 am are all parked in the clean driveway at noontime.


----------



## svt2205 (Nov 4, 2008)

lawnprolawns;676014 said:


> Hey all. Looking to get a plow to put on my 1999 F150 XL for the winter. Already have another plow truck that works great, but I took on too much work and I really need another small rig.
> 
> There's a guy on CL selling a Boss Super Duty from a 2000 F150 4x4, and I'm wondering if this will fit on a 2WD frame. Anywhere I can look for part numbers, or does anyone know if the front of the frame is the same?
> 
> I know I know.. this is a bad idea and too big of a plow for the truck, but what I plan on plowing with it is flat, smooth, and very easy. I haven''t touched 4WD in my other truck yet. I have the truck anyways, and am going to get another plow truck for next year, so I'll just swap the plow over to that when I get it.


Overlooking the challenges of plowing with a 2wd truck, go talk with the guys at your local Ford garage. Have them look in the parts book to see if the 2wd has the same frame as a 4wd. I think they are different but they can answer this for you.


----------

